# this kinda makes me wanna go carp fishin' again



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

why come me never ran into one of them on the rio?


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Im not sure which is more embarrassing, being a model in one of those little magnet calendars of girls holding wrenches and oil filters...or a carp calendar.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm not embarrassed by them being a model in either one.

there has always been a demand for women with daddy issues, and there always will be.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Ish said:


> i'm not embarrassed by them being a model in either one.
> 
> there has always been a demand for women with daddy issues, and there always will be.


You sound like Kenny powers....l dig it!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

is that the east bound and down guy?

ner seen it.


----------

